# Need a rotary hammer/chipper



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The local tool store has this D25500k 11amps 7.3 ft lbs of impact

It is marked hella cheap at $362.

What do you guys think should I get this or another one. Don't want to buy it just because it is cheap. I will be using the chipping more than anything for mortar.

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=5869

Cole


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the Milwuakee version of that, actually 2 of them. The Milwaukee 5359-21 1-1/8" SDS Drive










I think the one you are looking at is even a little bit more robust, with more amps. Prices are almost identical.

We use them for a lot of demo work for tile floors and such and of course it's a great hammer drill which it gets used for also.

I own a crap load of dewalt tools so I wouldn't be against the Dewalt either.


----------



## IanS (Sep 18, 2009)

Hilti:thumbsup: Check rental store for a cheap bargain. Especially Home Depot rental in Sept.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ian what one hilti is just a brand.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole, the most important thing to consider is the application. If you are using it for drilling pay close attention to the "optimal drilling range" that is key for roto-hammers.

The closest model to that dewalt would be a much more expensive option: the TE-40.

http://www.hilti.ca/holca/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-70233

The beauty of the TE-40 is that it comes with the option of an SDS+ and SDS MAX chuck. I find that the SDS+ is acutally better for light chisling since it can more easily accelerate the lighter bit. But if your doing bigger holes then the SDS MAX is mandatory for the big stuff.

Keep in mind that a full bit and chisel set can easily surpass the price of the drill!

My opinion is that the dewalt deal is pretty hard to pass-up for the price...but I'm a huge hilti fan and have 3 of their drills.:clap:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner thank you

I have never needed to drill anything larger than 1" for holes. It's main duty is for under pins in masonry and chipping mortar. I had a hilti drill, honestly I don't think it was worth the money. To me you are buying the service not the tool, it can't cost that much more for run of the mill drill.


----------



## IanS (Sep 18, 2009)

*Cole*

Sorry I did not have a model number for you. It is up to your need/ size. In the AF we had 70 somethings for drilling and they were just hands down better than anything else. I did not even know that Hilti made anything but a large drill/chisel until recently. Try renting what you want at Home Depot rental or such. I just used a smaller one with a 5/8 x 13" bit for $43 for 4 hrs. It drilled 10 holes to my cheap bosches 1. Like butter.
They are expensive but once you use one..... I guarantee you will be sold. Try before you buy.

well if you have tried it and just did not love it, I can only imagine you had a dull bit. For small chipping jobs I love the cheap air chisels like husky or kobalt from the box stores.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Im not sure if it is still there but my local hd rental has a HILTI TE706 for like $280 pm me if you want me to look if it si still there 

for chiping i have a lil bosch bulldog and a Hilti 805 the bulldog handle most residential chiping needs but i use a dustlass cup grinder for taking down thinset.

Craig


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Inner thank you
> 
> I have never needed to drill anything larger than 1" for holes. It's main duty is for under pins in masonry and chipping mortar. I had a hilti drill, honestly I don't think it was worth the money. To me you are buying the service not the tool, it can't cost that much more for run of the mill drill.


If that is the case you are buying more drill than you need with the Dewalt, you would be better served with a Hilti TE-7-C or it's closest equivalent from one of the other brands. I buy Hilti because no one stands behind their product better than Hilti does.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If that is the case you are buying more drill than you need with the Dewalt, you would be better served with a Hilti TE-7-C or it's closest equivalent from one of the other brands. I buy Hilti because no one stands behind their product better than Hilti does.


KTS is right on the money, the bigger drills turn slower and hit harder and are not very good at drilling small holes. I'd rather do a 1/4" hole with my TE2 then me TE25. But they are both no good at chipping.

The TE-7 is a nice piece for your application. 

Realistically hammer drills/chippers aren't one of those tools that you just buy the biggest and it does everything...in a perfect world you would have an arrangement of small medium and large to cover all optimal drilling ranges.

I agree that you are absolutely buying the service. Just to put it in perspective I returned a drill a week and a half out of warranty (that I broke through abuse) and they gave me a new one 3 days later via courier...free. Despite the fact I fully intended to pay for the repair.

All tools have a lifespan, lets get over that, especially small portable tools, for the most part they are not long term investments. With Hilti you always get a repair cost limit, they rarely run out of parts to service your tool, and when they do they offer you a handsome credit to trade-up to a new one. So in that respect it is more of an investment.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds like I need two a small one for the most common hole I drill at 1/2" and a bigger one for chipping. I have no problem buying two if it actually means working better for the application. This is why I asked.
Going to go look at the tool store today, not much else to do when the temp is -14. Plus the little girl likes the free popcorn.

Cole


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I am on a large project right now where we are doing a lot of concrete drilling & chopping. We are using all electric powered tools & have tried almost every brand out there & so far as far as impact force, balance, longevity & maitenece goes we have found Bosch to be the best overall, even there bits.We buy about 12 Bosch 11316 demmo hammers a month & go through approx. 600 bits per month. For a while we were using 1/2 Hilti 1/2 Bosch but now we buy only Bosch & the same goes for their drills too. The mechanical trades doing a lot of drilling for inserts, typically 1/2" - 1" seem to be using mostly a Bosch 11236 evs SDS plus because it is easy to handle in tight spots & on ladders & offers good drilling & ruggedness. DeWalt had a nice line of commercial stuff too but it just seemed to breakdown more often. The nice thing with Bosch is if you shop around you can find some good deals out there. Again, this is just my opinion based on the field performance I am seeing & I don't think you would be dissapionted with Hilti, Milwaukee, Makita etc... they all make good products.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I would suggest a Makita HR2811F for your needs. 3 modes for chipping, drilling, and hammering. Light weight and quality for a good price. SDS+ bits so it is universal.


http://www.makitausa.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=24080

Can be had for $240 on the net all day.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Renegade 1 LI said:


> We buy about 12 Bosch 11316 demmo hammers a month & go through approx. 600 bits per month.


What does this mean? Are you adding 12 rotary hammer drills to your tools every month or throwing away 12 and replacing them?

Why wouldn't you guys be buying tools that have warranties that would be reducing your replacement costs?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> We buy about 12 Bosch 11316 demmo hammers a month & go through approx. 600 bits per month.


Holy cow, no service centers?



> Sounds like I need two a small one for the most common hole I drill at 1/2" and a bigger one for chipping. I have no problem buying two if it actually means working better for the application. This is why I asked.


1/2 inch is a good sized hole and the Dewalt you mentioned would be fine for 1/2inch...they are just a little aggressive for smaller holes like 1/4 inch. Any of the TE40/50/60/70 Combi hammers will do 1/2 inch comfortably. If you were looking to make a lot of pinholes for tapcons or small anchors then you may want to look into a TE2/5/7.

For 362 I may also jump on the Dewalt, I wonder if they have an SDS+ chuck should you get a smaller drill and want to swap bits.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> What does this mean? Are you adding 12 rotary hammer drills to your tools every month or throwing away 12 and replacing them?
> 
> Why wouldn't you guys be buying tools that have warranties that would be reducing your replacement costs?


As bad as it sounds a large part of the project we are doing is all T&M & the city pays for all small tools & equipment used, however they do not pay for maintenence. We pile up all the broken tools & turn them over to the city & than buy new ones. In this phase of the project we have anywhere from 20-30 men chipping out unsound concrete as directed by the engineer. So it has become a proving ground for tools & equipment. I'll have to post some pics, the piles of worn out bits is pretty impressive.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Renegade 1 LI said:


> As bad as it sounds a large part of the project we are doing is all T&M & the city pays for all small tools & equipment used, however they do not pay for maintenence. We pile up all the broken tools & turn them over to the city & than buy new ones. In this phase of the project we have anywhere from 20-30 men chipping out unsound concrete as directed by the engineer. So it has become a proving ground for tools & equipment. I'll have to post some pics, the piles of worn out bits is pretty impressive.


Oh my Lord. It's making me sick in so many ways reading that.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well guys I am picking up a used hilti 500 demo hammer tomarrow. Still need a good hammer drill, but doesn't have to be as big now something that will be drilling smaller holes. Like mentioned above mostly 1/2" rebar underpins and tapcons.


I really thank you guys for the help.


Renegade that is nuts! Pics would be great.

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pictures Renegade!

Have you tried the Hilti Polygons? I've found them quite a bit better point chisels then the old round ones.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Oh my Lord. It's making me sick in so many ways reading that.


Hey, look at it this way. You could actually have to _live_ on Long Gisland. :laughing:


----------

